

Human flying with bird wings - pitdesi
http://www.humanbirdwings.net/about/first-test-with-wings/

======
adlep
Waring, this may be a fake video/viral ad for something similar to the "Liquid
Mountaineering" one: <http://youtu.be/Oe3St1GgoHQ>

Part 13/14 has this eerie look&feel of the "Blair Witch Project" to it:
<http://youtu.be/Q0tKFOcHyrI>

Sigh, I wish it's not a fake and it will be possible to purchase something
like this 10 years from now...

------
eLobato
I was about to post this, pay attention to the fact he's using 2 android
phones to control the engines and wii motion sensors... truly astounding.

